# The Rural America Oil Boom



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on the current oil fracking in rural america.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ergy_discovery/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have 12 gas wells on 325 acres. 8 of those wells pay royalties as my dad owns the mineral rights. Though only about 4 of them are producing anything. The other 4 are on land that dad doesn't own the mineral rights. We have had gas wells on our land since the 80s. The wells are a pain to farm around. Then they have tank sites to serve every well. Which takes up more space. Then dealing with gas company employees that don't know anything about farming practices is annoying. They plan to drill 3 more gas wells this winter. My dad and uncle signed the leases in the early 70s and they are perpetual. That was when no one thought there would be anything. My dad says if only he knew what he knows now those leases would be entirely different. Farmers were too trusting back then of those slick oil and gas landmen. The old farmers and ranchers in Northern Colorado are now having to deal with this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have good friends in NE Wyoming that also have to deal with some of necessary evils of coal bed methane production. This did happen in the late 90's and is now beginning to fade, but they were wiser this time around after dealing with the oil boom back in the 70's and like your father, got a "education" from the oil people.

Regards, Mike


----------

